# Posting A Photo



## Mike&Mary (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm trying to add a photo to my signature and I'm not sure how to cut it to 150x150 pixel size. The photo was downloaded form my kodak digital camera. Any help?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

H







ope you get it answered soon. I too am having the same problem.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Most digital cameras come with at least a basic photo editing software package. In that application there should be a way to 'Resize' a photo to whatever size you need it to be. The application should also allow you to 'Crop' the image into a square format.

If that does not help, please feel free to forward the image to me, and I will resize it for you.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you are using any Microsoft OS...then just use "Paint" and then click on "image" and then "resize"


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

This assumes your using Win XP http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/d...eschelman2.mspx or for more advanced features you could try http://www.irfanview.com/ or http://picasa.google.com/. There are many on line sites where you can do this but beware of any asking for email address.

Rick


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

How do you add the pictures like the Cummins and the map of US and the pic of truck and trailer above.
Gary


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Gary said:


> How do you add the pictures like the Cummins and the map of US and the pic of truck and trailer above.
> Gary


Go to Photobucket.com and open a free account. Put your re-sized pictures there. Then copy the link and past it in your signature box. You can past or move the links around to put them in the order you want.

On the home page there is instructions on maximum size allowed for signature pictures. You might want to pay particular attention to item 7.

Good Luck
Rick


----------



## etcgard (Feb 9, 2008)

M&M-MO said:


> I'm trying to add a photo to my signature and I'm not sure how to cut it to 150x150 pixel size. The photo was downloaded form my kodak digital camera. Any help?


Resizing will definitely help but sometimes depending on the megapixels of your camera you will need to 'compress' it as well. If you have any Adobe picture editing software, maybe that you got with your camera, then you can use that. Most other photo editing software has those same tools. If you want to email your pic to me I can crop and compress it for you. Good Luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just in case you want to post some pictures here and use them....

As to posting pictures in your *signature area*, it takes a few steps, but is really not that hard...

1. To start with, you need a photo saved in .jpg format. It should be a Landscape orientation (wider than tall), and can be no larger than 385x100 pixels, and should be saved at a resolution that makes a file size no bigger than about 30K.

2. Now you need to save the picture to an accessible website. The easiest is to do that here. Start by going to the 'My Controls' link in the upper right of the screen. Then, in the Menu on the left side, click 'Your Albums'. You should find a 'Create Album' button. Clicking on this, will lead you through setting up an album. Once you have done that, look at the drop down menu on the right (under 'Controls') and you will see an option to 'Upload Image'. This will allow you to browse through your computer, and select the image to want to use. You must give the image a caption, and click 'Post Image' when you are done.

3. With me so far? Good.. The hard part is done! Now you need to grab the URL address to the picture you posted. To do this, click 'View' under that same drop down menu. All of the pictures you have stored in the album will now be visible (in your case, probably only one at this point). Click on the thumbnail for that picture to see the full size version. Once the full size image displays, right-click on the image and select 'Properties' from the pop up window. In the 'Properties' window, you will see the URL address for the image. Highlight the entire address (http:.......... .jpg) and copy. Close the Properties window, and go back to the 'My Controls' link.

4. Back to the Menu on the left side of the screen, look under 'Personal Profile', and click 'Edit Signature'. A window will open up that allows you to place text and images in your signature. This information will appear a the bottom of every post you make, so in consideration of the other members, you should be concise and efficient with what you enter here. To place the image, click the image button (looks like a photo of a tree) above the text entry area, and paste the URL address that you copied into the prompt window that pops up. Click 'OK' in the prompt window, and then 'Update my Signature' below the text entry field, and you are done!


============================================================


Posting *pictures* is an easy task...once you know the secrets..


From your user page (where are you details are located) at the bottom of the page you'll see "Edit My Profile" (click on that)

Now you will see a listing of items on the left side....click on "Your Albums"

Now you will see a new view in the right hand pane. On the far right, click on the drop down box (just below the word "Controls") and select "Upload Image"

From there it is straight forward on how to add pictures to your Outbackers.com Album

Now...when you want to post that picture into a thread, you have to all the above items, except instead of clicking on "Upload Image" you will click on "View". Click on any of the pictures you want to add to a thread (it will open up into a bigger view after clicking on it). 

Now...here is the tricky part. Once the picture has opened up from clicking on it before, you will have to do a right mouse click on the picture and then select "properties". When the next window opens, you need to copy the address for the picture....starts out as http://www.outbackers.com/forums. Once you've highlighted that link and copied it (by doing a right mouse click)....then you can go to the thread and add this link


When you are responding to a post, you have the normal window to type you information (icons on the left..open space on the right)

On the toolbar you will see the normal stuff "B" for bold...etc. As you make your way to the right, you will see one icon that looks like a tree (right right of the envelope). Clicking on that will bring up the last popup screen that allows you to paste the link to the picture.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

fspieg said:


> Go to Photobucket.com and open a free account. Put your re-sized pictures there.


For pictures I add to an Outbackers topic, I do *not *use a 3rd-party picture site, I use the Outbackers Gallery. Why? I don't know if you've noticed lately, but we seem to be getting more and more broken links to pictures. The couple I looked at last month were both pointing to Photobucket; apparently an account expired or the user deleted a picture and didn't realize the impact to their posting on Outbackers.

My personal rule is that if the photo is important enough to add to an Outbackers posting, it is important enough to spend the time to upload it to Outbackers. That way the photos in my postings will "always" work. (There are exceptions in the forum rules: for example you can't store multiple frame animated graphics for your signature in the forum.)

Ed


----------

